

How YouTube Is Stealing from Musicians - hcarvalhoalves
http://observer.com/2014/11/dead-kennedys-east-bay-ray-the-problem-with-youtube/

======
je42
> YouTube is taking almost twice the “bad old” music companies’ cut, for
> basically doing no more than hosting on a server.

Uhm. While the percentage might be considered high. However, youtube does
provide more than just hosting:

\- Providing a system to publish and get revenue from ads

\- Marketing ( with Discovery )

\- Community Services ( Forum / Comments / Sharing / User Identity )

~~~
pnt12
I agree especially with the discovery part. Nearly everything I listen to on a
regular basis was discovered on either YouTube or spotify.

However, he does have a point, musicians aren't making any money out of
streaming, which is unfair.

